# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Διαδικασία εισαγωγής παπαγάλου  απο ολλανδία?

## nikosg6

Όπως λεει και ο τιτλος, μηπως γνωριζει καποιος την διαδικασια για να φερω ενα παπαγαλο ringneck απο εξωτερικο (ολλανδια πιο συγκεκριμενα εχω και ενα γνωστο εκει.) ο λογος ειναι οτι θελω να φερω μια μεταλλαξη που δεν υπαρχει στην ελλαδα. προς το παρον ξερω οτι πρεπει να ειναι σε ειδικο κουτι προδιαγραφων ιατα, να εχει χαρτι non-cities (για το ringneck) και πιστοποιητικο υγειας απο κτηνίατρο εκει. *Απο πλευρας ελλαδος τι χρειαζεται*? επισης υπαρχουν απο οτι ειδα και καποιες μεταφορικες ζωων που αναλαμβανουν την διαδικασια?ποσο αξιοπιστες μπορει να ειναι?υπαρχουν παρομοιες ελληνικες εταιριες που αναλαμβανουν την μεταφορα ζωων? αν κατι παραβιαζει τους κανονισμους του σαιτ ζητω συγνωμη και να διαγραφει. ::

----------

